# Franklin Point State Park, Shady Side. Maryland (So. A.A. Co.)



## stevestegman (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone have any knowledge of what DNR is planning to do, if anything, with Franklin Point State Park. It is located at the very end of Columbia Beach Rd. and is situated between the open Bay and two small creeks (Flag Pond and Deep Cove), and a large area of inland marsh land. At the present time, it is completely undeveloped except for a dirt road with a locked chain that prevents car or truck access. 

I stumbled onto it when I was searching for parkland area to fish from. There is a jetty that juts out directly on the Bay that is accessible by the dirt road on foot. No luck with razor clams off the bottom that day, but the tide had been going out for a couple of hours. 

It's a beautiful piece of land, and large. Must be three or four hundred acres or more including the marsh area and the two creeks. It looks like it would be tough to develop because the Columbia Beach residents would fight it tooth and nail. The only access road goes right through the neighborhood and they are serious about keeping the public out of there. There is an electronic gated entrance accessible by membership card only. Tire spikes adorn any other entrance to that neighborhood. Right neighborly of those fine folks, thank you very much. 

Maybe it could be accessed by Dent Rd. off of Shadyside Rd. (Rt. 468). I called and left a message with DNR on Monday, no call back. Here is a google earth map of the area: http://www.maplandia.com/united-states/maryland/anne-arundel-county/columbia-beach/


----------

